# Hawaiian Portuguese sausage recipe



## 808907smoker (Dec 29, 2017)

Hello all. New to the site. What a great pile of experience here. I'm on a mission to try and make some Portuguese sausage that is NOT linguica or chorizo. Here is a link to a recipe and article in the StarAdvertiser. Any input or comparison recipes would be appreciated.

http://www.staradvertiser.com/2011/02/16/features/homemade-spice-mixture-flavors-portuguese-sausage/


----------



## Mauritius (Dec 29, 2017)

That looks like a solid recipe and welcome from a fellow newbie! My only thought based on personal experience is to be careful with the vinegar. I've used red wine vinegar in spicy Italian sausage, and apple cider in Mexican-style chorizo, and I wasn't a huge fan. The taste can be overpowering, and I think the high level of acid affects how the sausage binds, something about denaturing proteins. I've read that you can get around this by adding the vinegar after you let the mix refrigerate for a day and bind, but I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## 808907smoker (Dec 29, 2017)

Mauritius said:


> That looks like a solid recipe and welcome from a fellow newbie! My only thought based on personal experience is to be careful with the vinegar. I've used red wine vinegar in spicy Italian sausage, and apple cider in Mexican-style chorizo, and I wasn't a huge fan. The taste can be overpowering, and I think the high level of acid affects how the sausage binds, something about denaturing proteins. I've read that you can get around this by adding the vinegar after you let the mix refrigerate for a day and bind, but I haven't tried that yet.



Good to know. Thanks for the heads up and the welcome. Trying to stay away from the linguica or chorizo. Very little info out there on real deal Hawaiian "portagee" sausage. Knorr brand makes some season packets, but I'll keep looking for a real deal recipe. Love some types of Mexican chorizo, but not a fan of Portuguese linguica or chorizo.


----------



## kauai808 (Apr 2, 2018)

Find any good recipes?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 2, 2018)

Maybe that one famous chef has a recipe.. 
The guy that says Baam! 

He likes sausage and is Portuguese.


----------



## 808907smoker (Apr 4, 2018)

kauai808 said:


> Find any good recipes?


I found one in the Honolulu Star Advertiser, but it was way off on amount of ingredients. Next time will 1/2 the spices for a 8 pound batch. Less cinnamon. More garlic and brown sugar. And less ground corriander instead of whole seeds.


----------



## 808907smoker (Apr 4, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Maybe that one famous chef has a recipe..
> The guy that says Baam!
> 
> He likes sausage and is Portuguese.



I'll check him out. Emeril Laggassi


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 4, 2018)

Might try ordering this...


----------



## 808907smoker (Apr 5, 2018)

Have tried their seasoning. Not bad, but it's not Milo Mijo from the the Big Island. Too expensive to make a 16 pound batch with.


----------

